# Aion cannot connect



## Gikero (Aug 5, 2009)

Roughly the 22nd of August 2009, my girlfriend and I pre-ordered copies of the game Aion. They included keys to use in the closed beta. We followed the instructions and installed the game and all available updates. Both of us are unable to play the game and its been roughly one week since we installed it one our laptops.

I've checked the firewall in Windows and it doesn't seem to be blocking any components needed to run the game. Aion loads up just fine but when it gets to the main menu where you login, I login, wait a few seconds and it displays "Cannot connect to Authorization server." I've tried looking online but haven't gotten any definite answers. Some have suggested servers were full.

I also tried to do a Repair (Consistency Check) in the NCsoft Launcher. I made sure my region was North America as well. Any help would be appreciated.

My laptop is a Asus G50Vt. Specs include 2.1Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo, 4GB of DDR2 800Mhz RAM, 320GB 7200RPM hard drive and a Nvidia Geforce 9800m GS with 512MB of video RAM. Windows Vista Home Premium 64-bit.

Hers is a Gateway P-7805u. Specs include 2.31Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo, 4GB of DDR3 1066Mhz RAM, 320GB 7200RPM hard drive and a Nvidia Geforce 9800m GTS with 1GB of video RAM. Windows Vista Hoe Premium 64-bit.

Thank you for your time and help,

Gikero


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I seem to recall hearing from someone playing the beta that it's only playable on weekends. I'll try to conn\firm that.


----------



## Aionpassword (Dec 14, 2009)

I have the same problem. I do not have a beta game i bought the metal tin regular game. This is very ennoying I want to play my game and i can not  please help as quickly as you can, and i bet a lot of other people are proably haveing the same issue. Thank you!

FYI I tried all the other steps. I checked to see if my server was the correct one and reset my informaiton and nothing.


----------

